
Ask HN: Example of resumes for first time Senior SWE position? - senatorobama
I&#x27;m a &#x27;14 graduate trying to get a pay bump by stepping into a Senior SWE position. Does anyone have any examples of how I can translate my experience in &#x27;BigCorp&#x27; to something that would be compelling to the outside world?
======
breademoji
Look for force-multiplying effects you've contributed to. That is, focus on
the things that you've done that have increased the effectiveness of both your
immediate team and the larger product organization.

Demonstrate that you're already excelling at the responsibilities of a Sr.
Engineer: You're taking ownership of new projects and crushing it. You're
mentoring other engineers. You're making effective product decisions based on
dynamic business constraints. Cite examples.

Point to some projects and explain your contributions in terms of customer
value. I find that explaining the problems you're solving through a business
lens is an effective way to signal that you can quickly grasp new business
challenges and run with them. Employers are looking for people they can trust
from Day 1.

Hope this helps :)

------
aayala
You need experience no resume

~~~
senatorobama
You saying 4 years is not enough for a senior position?

~~~
marktangotango
There’s senior in title and “truly” senior. Senior titles are tossed around
pretty loosely, but everyone knows who the truly senior people are, when you
work with them. They know where the bug is without even reading the code, they
drive on features and projects with only the necessay guidance, their code is
simple and works. They lead when they need to, and follow when they don’t.

~~~
EnderMB
To add to this, I've known senior developers that have just turned 21, and
developers with a decade of experience that have yet to have a senior title.
On the face of it, the latter is usually the stronger dev.

The reason why the former has had the senior title is down to industry
knowledge. They're not the best developer in the room, but they have a mixture
of:

* Getting shit done. The quality might not be great, and it might have been late, but they're still there, and they've been at the company while they've delivered something.

* Years in the business. They might not be an expert PHP developer, but they've worked with Drupal for 4 years, and the business is a Drupal shop. This tends to be the common one I see. A senior-level developer in one stack might crumble to pieces in another (source: I was a senior .NET dev, and I'm struggling with Ruby right now).

* Desire to talk. They attend every meetup, and are happy to talk and promote where possible. They've given dozens of talks at meetups and conferences, even though individually they're no better than their peers.

